# Helmet 59-60cm = the worst hat size for helmets!



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone with a 59-60cm head circumference find a helmet that fits?

This must be the worst possible circ., helmets are either too small (M/L) or too big (L/XL or even XL/XXL!)

Seems like that for almost every brand, 59-60cm falls at the edge of M/L and L/XL.

I have 2015 TLD A1 (XL/XXL) that fit great until they stopped making the replacement liner .. now its too big. (boo!!!!!) https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/troy-lee-a1-headliners-suck-1007964.).

Examples:


TLD A1/A2: M/L 57-59cm XL/XXL 60-63cm
Fox Metah: S/M 55-58cm L/XL 59-62cm
POC Tectal: M/L 55-58cm XL/XXL 59-62cm
Kali Maya: S/M 55-61 L/XL 60-63
Leatt DBX3: M 55-59 L 59-63

I know, I know.... go try a bunch on. Just trying to save some gas!

Any recommendations?


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm right there, too. I've got 2 Bell Super 2 helmets, a Specialized Align (I think that's the model's name, but the sticker is quite worn), as well as a Giro Aeon.

The shape of your head has a lot to do with this, too. I'd say mine is ovaled 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

My head measures 59.7cm.

I wear a large Bell Super DH, and I feel it fits just fine honestly. So perhaps give a bell a shot?

I ordered the Super DH online, but I tried a Super 3r in stores, both large, and medium. The medium was much too small imo, while the Super 3r still had adjustment range to spare (going smaller), so I went with the large.

Good luck on your search .


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am a 58cm and Specialized Ambush in L 57-61 actually fits but only fully cranked down which I don't like. XL is 59-63...probably get away with a L in Specialized...


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I measure somewhere around 59cm, typically have to wear snap-fit ball caps with 3 pegs open.

What I've tried:


Smith Forefront (L 59-62) - Currently own. Have to crank it fairly tight, but feels pretty good. With a light or GoPro, have to snug painfully tight. Don't love the strap yoke.
Never tried on medium, probably would have fit based on Session.
Bell Super 2R (L 58-62) - Used for a year and gave away. Was wearable but tight on temples.
Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro (L 59-63) - Used for a year. Wearable but have to crank it all the way down, especially with helmet light or GoPro. At that point it becomes uncomfortable.
TLD Stage (M-L 57-59) - Tried on. Couldn't even get on my head.
TLD Stage (XL-XXL 59-62) - fits perfectly with the 25mm pads. Wear this frequently.
POC Tectal Spin Race (M-L 55-58) - Couldn't even get on my head. Returned.
POC Tectal Spin Race (XL-XXL 59-62) - Swimmingly huge. Couldn't tighten enough while having helmet not wobble. Returned.
Smith Session (M 55-59) - shocked that this fit. Was able to try it on in the store with a couple clicks tightened from open. I didn't buy this or the Forefront 2 because the strap yoke is the same as the old Forefront, poor design.
TLD A2 (M-L 57-60) - fit very well, able to use the adjustment a few clicks. Didn't buy because the visor is incompatible with goggles (ENDUROBRO!).
Specialized Ambush MIPS ANGi (L 57-61) - Just purchased. Fits very well. Have to dial in the ratchet very far, but the shell doesn't feel like there's a ton of loose space. Stable but not painfully tight with helmet light, although it does put a bit of pressure downwards on my glasses, due to where I mounted the light (immediately behind the visor). Can stow glasses in vents under visor with visor flipped up.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The 6D in XL/XXL goes up to 63cm..I wear ~58+ and was swimming in the XL went back to large. 

Nice lid.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Yep, 58.5cm noggin here and I seem to always fall between sizes. My most recent helmet is a Kali helmet in S/M and it has been the best fit I’ve had in 25years on mountain biking.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Funny that we're all coming out of the wood works, I fall into this group as well 58.7. 

Listing the helmets below that have worked for me

Giro Disciple - Large - near perfect fit with the cheek pads

Giro Switchblade - Large - great fit with the Boa dial

Bell Super DH - Large - perfect fit with Boa and large cheek pads

Met Parachute - Large - great fit with the Boa dial


----------



## kleinhead (Nov 3, 2008)

*Leatt DBX3.0 size?*

I'm at 58cm and change. Closer to 58 than 59.

My every day helmet is a Smith Session size M and it fits great. I have a Demon Podium (no MIPS) size L that is also fits well (Demon helmets tend to run small).

I'm looking for a better fullface than my Demon and like the Leatt DBX 3.0 DH V20.1. According to their chart, M is 57-58cm and L is 59-60cm. So I'm between M and L, go figure. Does anyone know if Leatt helmets tend to run small or large? BTW, I don't have a LBS that carries these in stock...

Thx,
Tom


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

i have 60cm head circumference, poc tectal is huge despite it says the size starts at 59. 
bought giro montaro mips, works great.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm the other way... 61cm dome (possibly 62cm?? Who measures their head anyway!?)

I have bought helmets size L/XL, claiming up to 62cm fit.

Which don't fit!?

Bought a kewl Super-D helmet that, even with the thinnest supplied pads installed, didn't fit.

I had to do some cutting of internal pads (unnecessary and surplus to requirements) to get it on.

I've got two other helmets and they're both snug as well. 

If my melon were 59cm around, I'd be sitting pretty!!

FYI - my helmets are made by POC, Bell and Veggie

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sitting pretty here. 59cm. A single circumferential measurement might be sufficient if helmets were flexible and could conform to different cross section shapes. I have an oblong noggin so find I might need larger than circumference indicates to accommodate my head length.


----------

